# Davis Double



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Cooler than last year! 

Have fun. I'll be at Yosemite. Maybe I'll poach Tioga Pass Rd / 120.


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

Actually hit 100 degrees for the DDC. REALLY HOT!


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

Tioga Pass, at least from the 395, is quite boring. Regular climb, but same view all the time, just boring. From the Yosemite side, it's a nice ride. If from the 395, Sonora Pass is much more interesting, but has some super-steep stretches.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

The descent from Tioga Pass to 395 is fun.

I've ridden Tioga Pass Road in the past, but not this time. I looked at waterfalls instead.


----------

